# Crankset replacement or just the chainrings?



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello again guys so since i got my new road bike i've being having some problems climbing hills because the chainrings are 11-26T and 39-53T i got the shimano FC-A050 crankset.

http://ciclosannicolas.com/image/ca...03-771 DOBLE PLATO SHIMANO FCA050-600x500.jpg

I was wondering can i remove the chainrings and put a 34-50T on OR do i have to change the entire crank set and if yes which shimano cranksets will fit? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> Hello again guys so since i got my new road bike i've being having some problems climbing hills because the chainrings are 11-26T and 39-53T i got the shimano FC-A050 crankset.
> 
> http://ciclosannicolas.com/image/ca...03-771 DOBLE PLATO SHIMANO FCA050-600x500.jpg
> 
> I was wondering can i remove the chainrings and put a 34-50T on OR do i have to change the entire crank set and if yes which shimano cranksets will fit? Thanks in advance!


The chaining's are riveted so you can't replace them individually. 

You could replace the crank with a 50-34, or a triple possibly. You might also be able to replace just the cassette with an 11-30 or larger.

Tell us more info about your bike. It's 8sp right? What kind of derailleur and shifters?


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

I believe the bolt pattern is different. You might be able to go 52 / 38 on the standard 130 bcd, but 50 / 34 wouldn't work. For compacts, I believe it's 110 bcd.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

The rear der is the Shimano RD-2200 which supports up to 26T as shown here

Product

So if i am to change the rear cogs to a 11-30 or 11-32 i would have to get another derailleur too.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

Any other cranksets that will fit?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

If I were you, I'd buy a 105 or Ultegra compact crank and BB. You'll move into the 21st century with external bearings and the 10 speed cranks are being liquidated pretty cheap right now. If you have a coupon some of the Euro retailers have the 105 compact crank for a little over $100 (plus another $15 for the BB).

To preempt snarky posts, I still ride square tapered cranks. I just don't buy them anymore.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> The rear der is the Shimano RD-2200 which supports up to 26T as shown here
> 
> Product
> 
> So if i am to change the rear cogs to a 11-30 or 11-32 i would have to get another derailleur too.


And very likely a new chain.


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

If you buy a new crank you should check the bottom bracket compatibility in the frame (I don't know if they're cross compatible). The existing crank runs a BB-UN25 bottom bracket and newer shimanos run SM-BBR60 which may not be compatible (I am not sure). Cheapest and easiest route would probably be to get a 110BCD spider ring and 50/34 chainrings and you can keep the crank. Make sure that the spider ring pattern where it meshes with the crankarm/spindle matches your existing 130BCD spider ring pattern.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey i am really confused because of all the terms and because i am clueless! What is a spider ring and where so i find one? can you hit me up with some links?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> Hey i am really confused because of all the terms and because i am clueless! What is a spider ring and where so i find one? can you hit me up with some links?


You can't. Your crank has riveted chainrings. You can't replace them. You need a new crank if you want different chanrings.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Freddy,

You didn't say how many gears are in your existing cassette. If only 8, it will be difficult nowadays to find another 8 speed cassette. If 9 or 10 speeds, you can find those in just about any configuration you can imagine. It is cheaper and easier to just replace your cassette and rear derailleur than to mess with the gearing in front. And there is nothing that says you can't use a Deore mountain derailleur and a 11-34T or 11-36T cassette. Imagine the hills you could climb with that? Just be sure whatever derailleur you choose that it is NOT Dyna-Sys, or it will not shift right. You will need to change your chain too as the old one won't be long enough to go around the largest cogs of your new cassette.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> If only 8, it will be difficult nowadays to find another 8 speed cassette.


No not really. 8sp is the standard for 2014 Shimano Claris and 2300/2200 drivetrains. Still easy to find.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

So i checked it and i got the BB-UN25 bottom bracket is this crankset compatible or there are different diameters or something! 
Shimano Claris 2450 Octalink Compact Crankset | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> So i checked it and i got the BB-UN25 bottom bracket is this crankset compatible or there are different diameters or something!
> Shimano Claris 2450 Octalink Compact Crankset | Chain Reaction Cycles


No. BB-UN25 is a square tapered BB. That is an Octalink compatible crank. You'll need an Octalink BB.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

tlg said:


> No. BB-UN25 is a square tapered BB. That is an Octalink compatible crank. You'll need an Octalink BB.


So i am searching for something like this? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/gr/en/fsa-vero-square-taper-compact-10sp-chainset/rp-prod78792

I cant understand why companies don't have universal components. It reminds me of the era where every cellphone company had their own cellphone charger plug just to be annoying thank god for the usb!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> So i am searching for something like this? FSA Vero Square Taper Compact 10sp Chainset | Chain Reaction Cycles


 Yes. Or get a new BB to go with the Claris crank. You can get an Octalink BB pretty cheap.



> I cant understand why companies don't have universal components. It reminds me of the era where every cellphone company had their own cellphone charger plug just to be annoying thank god for the usb!


That era still exists. iphone doesn't have usb. 
Did you ever try to take the transmission out of a Ford and put it in a Chevy?


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

Searching for a new 50/34T crankset that is compatible with the BB that i got (BB-UN25) has being a nightmare. I tried maybe change the bb too to octalink but the some other questions popd up for the length and the english/italian thread. So i found this great deal on ebay on that FSA Vero 50/34t crankset. I got my bike from England so i guess it has English thread. So i got 2 major question will this crankset.

FSA Vero Compact 172 5mm 34 50 JIS Crankset Black | eBay

fit to my bike i got the FC-A050 crankset and Will i need anything else to fit it like weird tool or maybe a new chain? Thanks again guys!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

here: crank with bb included. no more worrying about what works with what:
Origin 8 10 Speed Road Crank Set 172 5 Integrated BB Included | eBay


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

You're going to save $20 by buying an antiquated standard... That's crazy in my book. But it's your money.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

DrSmile said:


> You're going to save $20 by buying an antiquated standard... That's crazy in my book. But it's your money.


I dont know a lot about bikes so changing a bb is just crazy as i need extra tools and size of the bb that i dont know!


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> I dont know a lot about bikes so changing a bb is just crazy as i need extra tools and size of the bb that i dont know!


Then why are you attempting to do this?


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

Changing the crankset is extremely easier than changing a bb as you need a hell of sepcial tools. i need to change from a 53/39 to a 50/34 because the area i live has really steep climb so its either downhill or uphill and grinding with a 34t and 26t on the mountain road is painful on my legs and joints. Unscrewing the old one, screwing the new one and adjusting the front der is something i know but getting a bb extractor tool and the special tools to unscrew the bb measuring the bb ordering one from the US or UK waiting 2-4weeks to get it is not a good idea. I live in Greece and getting parts is nearly impossible and way more expensive that it is in the US and UK. Also bike stores dont charge you ridiculous prices 7euros for 4feet of gear cable housing.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

Jwiffle said:


> here: crank with bb included. no more worrying about what works with what:
> Origin 8 10 Speed Road Crank Set 172 5 Integrated BB Included | eBay


99$ for the crank and 56$ for the shipping and imports charges total 155$ plus i have to change the bb which i dont know. The one i found was 97$. Why would i change BB? You guys are so fixed about getting a newer type of BB what is the problem with the square tapered? Is there so much difference that i don't know of? Please enlighten me!


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Freddy,
Now that your head is spinning a bit....

Square Taper... OK?
YES. 
There are at least two Square Taper standards, but you should be fine if you choose a Shimano Square Taper DOUBLE Crank.

If you buy a triple chain ring setup, then you will need a longer bottom bracket, and possibly a different front dérailleur, and shifters depending on the model?

There are also a couple of different Bottom Bracket Standards. Most commonly for threaded bottom brackets you will see either "English" or "Italian" threads. Look up what your bike has before ordering a new bottom bracket.

If your chain is good, then you don't need to replace it, although perhaps shorten it by a link or so. Replace if badly worn. Since you are starting with new, or good quality chain rings, perhaps a new chain is in order.

For a bike that came with pressed steel, riveted chain rings, I wouldn't spend hundreds of dollars to reconfigure with top of the line parts. Just find the parts you need. Do any of the local bike shops have good used parts?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> 99$ for the crank and 56$ for the shipping and imports charges total 155$ plus i have to change the bb which i dont know. The one i found was 97$. Why would i change BB? You guys are so fixed about getting a newer type of BB what is the problem with the square tapered? Is there so much difference that i don't know of? Please enlighten me!


I figured it'd be easier. different square taper cranks can take different length spindles. so if you buy a square taper crank, it's possible you would need a new bb anyway. with an outboard bb style, you don't have to worry about spindle length. is there no shop that can do the install?


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> Freddy,
> Now that your head is spinning a bit....
> 
> Square Taper... OK?
> ...


You guys even can't comprehend how primitive Greece is on cycling. You pass by and driver's watch you like an alien. There is literally only one bike chain stores that has like 2-3 shops in the entire country. I got a shimano FC-A050 (53/39t) crankset and a BB-UN25 bottom bracket i bought the bike from the UK so i will probably be English threaded BB. The only thing i want is to go from 53/39 to 50/34 so getting a square taper JIS crankset will do the work right?


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok so i found this last one piece of really cheap 50.34t Shimano Tourney. 65192 3 New Shimano FCA070C04X 8 7SPEED Compact chainset 170mm 50 34 T Road Bike | eBay


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

The E-Bay crank will probably work. I don't see how you change the chain rings, so you would be in the same boat if you wish for a different setup in the future, or if you ever wear out the chain rings. But, one can go quite a while without replacing the chain rings. 

It would seem that bicycling is big in Italy, and the rest of Europe, although at least a while ago there was a big separation between the Italians who rode road bikes, and those who rode city bikes. Anyway, I'm surprised it is so difficult to acquire bikes & parts in Greece.

As far as English vs Italian bottom brackets, it really depends on the bike, not where you bought it.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> The E-Bay crank will probably work. I don't see how you change the chain rings, so you would be in the same boat if you wish for a different setup in the future, or if you ever wear out the chain rings. But, one can go quite a while without replacing the chain rings.
> 
> It would seem that bicycling is big in Italy, and the rest of Europe, although at least a while ago there was a big separation between the Italians who rode road bikes, and those who rode city bikes. Anyway, I'm surprised it is so difficult to acquire bikes & parts in Greece.
> 
> As far as English vs Italian bottom brackets, it really depends on the bike, not where you bought it.


Ive noticed that this auction sells a 170mm crankarm i check on a site and for me the 172.5-175 is more suitable for my height! Will this be an issue?


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> Ive noticed that this auction sells a 170mm crankarm i check on a site and for me the 172.5-175 is more suitable for my height! Will this be an issue?


I can't say. My bike came with 172.5 cranks which I've been riding for quite some time. 

I've considered longer cranks, and read discussions about them. Some people also like shorter cranks. 2.5mm difference in crank length (5mm larger diameter circle) seems to be a very minimal difference. 

Here is a 175, 50/34 crank.
Vuelta Corsa Comp Road Crankset 50 34 175mm | eBay
Whew... $32 shipping. 

Have you verified Italian vs English BB? This is used, with an Italian BB.
RPM Compact Crankset 172 5mm 50 34 with FSA Platinum Bottom Bracket Isis Drive | eBay


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> I can't say. My bike came with 172.5 cranks which I've been riding for quite some time.
> 
> I've considered longer cranks, and read discussions about them. Some people also like shorter cranks. 2.5mm difference in crank length (5mm larger diameter circle) seems to be a very minimal difference.
> 
> ...



I got the first crank on my watchlist lol! that 32$ shipping though! About the used one i dont know with 100% certainty if i got an italian or English thread bb! Its the Shimano BB-UN25 does shimano make italian thread BBs! I am wondering how many kilometres does someone make before changing the chainrings on the crank?


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> I can't say. My bike came with 172.5 cranks which I've been riding for quite some time.
> 
> I've considered longer cranks, and read discussions about them. Some people also like shorter cranks. 2.5mm difference in crank length (5mm larger diameter circle) seems to be a very minimal difference.
> 
> ...


Hey also from the same seller i found an even cheaper 110BCD 172.5mm square taper changeable chainrings 50-36 but i can get a 34T chainring for really cheap! I dont know the brand though!
65184 5 New Force Road Crankset R L 172 5 mm Alloy Black Variable Item | eBay


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

That is the company I bought my cantilever brake pads from.

It isn't a big name brand, but the price looks good. It says the cranks are alloy, but the rings are steel, so it won't be winning any awards for being lightweight, but it should still be good.

I will say that I've put quite a few miles on my alloy crank rings, and have seen steel ones in worse shape, so both wear over time.

Do you have a crank puller? They aren't too expensive.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> I am wondering how many kilometres does someone make before changing the chainrings on the crank?


The chain rings should last a good long time, for both alloy and steel. Keep the chain oiled. 

I started with 10 speed (the old kind), and eventually upgraded to 14 speed. But, for the most part, it has been the same chain rings on my bike for a very long time. The 42 was on my bike when I bought it, and the 54 came a few years later. My biking can be sporadic, some years more than others. A few teeth look quite worn, but for the most part the chain rings are ok. I'm estimating somewhere between 20,000 and 40,000 miles total over the last 32 years.

There are no fancy "lifters" on my chain rings, but there are certainly deep wear marks in the back of the chain rings, perhaps creating common shifting pathways.

I'm not sure about the longevity of the new 10/11 speed cassettes, chains, and chain rings.

Anyway, replaceable chain rings aren't vital. As you've found, the cheaper cranks are affordable. At the same time, it might be easier to just upgrade the chain rings, perhaps if you desire different gearing.

Oh, if you have loose bearings, grease and adjust your bottom bracket while you're at it.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> That is the company I bought my cantilever brake pads from.
> 
> It isn't a big name brand, but the price looks good. It says the cranks are alloy, but the rings are steel, so it won't be winning any awards for being lightweight, but it should still be good.
> 
> ...


So i bought that Force one 50-36T for like 25euros extremely cheap if u ask me! I dont have a crank puller but i ll figure something out my father and i got an Engineering lab so we'll figure something out. The other day i bought a stem that had a larger clamp than my handlebar and we made a shim on the lathe machine! But are all the crank puller the same or i need to search fot diameters and threads and all that sh*t because i have already found one on ebay! 
Hot Bike Bicycle Mountain Crank Wheel Puller Removal Repair Extractor Tool | eBay


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I think the pullers are universal for square taper cranks. Somehow I think I've managed to get the cranks off without the puller in the past, maybe with wedges and pry bars, so it can be done. But, the pullers are cheap enough.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> I think the pullers are universal for square taper cranks. Somehow I think I've managed to get the cranks off without the puller in the past, maybe with wedges and pry bars, so it can be done. But, the pullers are cheap enough.


Thanks so much Clifford for helping me so much i could make a purchase without your guidance but now i am back searching for a cassette with more teeth because mine is 11-26T which is just crazy for me the extra weight i carry and the steep climbs so i found that on the 30-32T area 8speed you must got for an MTB cassete and i am between the Shimano HG31,HG41,HG51their price is similar they belong on the Altus,Acera,Alivio groupsets but i cant pick one because it seems that they got no difference!


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I am mostly non-indexed, so I can't help you too much with indexed systems, and mostly using 7 speed.

Look at this page for cog spacing.

Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Frame and Cassette Spacing Crib Sheet

Are the hubs standardized? 

If you want used stuff, I can see what I can find around here. There is a local bike shop that has lots of miscellaneous parts including things like cassettes and freewheels, especially those with big gears. I may also have a couple laying around here. I probably won't be back there for a couple of weeks.

However, since some of the cogs on cassettes are high wear items, perhaps it is good to just buy new if possible.

With new cranks and cassettes, you probably also want a new chain.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> I am mostly non-indexed, so I can't help you too much with indexed systems, and mostly using 7 speed.
> 
> Look at this page for cog spacing.
> 
> ...


Since i understood half of what you said my cassette is this one Shimano Sora HG50 8 Speed Road Cassette | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Ok, so everything you have is Shimano... which is good.

Looking on the web, some pages list the HG51 as the higher quality. Other pages suggest that the primary difference between HG31,HG41, & HG51 only differ by the color. 

Get whatever you get the best deal on, for the tooth arrangement you need.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> Ok, so everything you have is Shimano... which is good.
> 
> Looking on the web, some pages list the HG51 as the higher quality. Other pages suggest that the primary difference between HG31,HG41, & HG51 only differ by the color.
> 
> Get whatever you get the best deal on, for the tooth arrangement you need.


Ok friend thank you!


----------

